# classer les dossier de signets



## Gastounet (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour

Dans Safari, j'ai classé soigneusement mes signets dans des dossiers par thèmes. Curieusement, je ne trouve rien dans les menus ou l'aide pour classer les dossiers par ordre alphabétique. Je pense que c'est dû à mon inexpérience.

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,
Ça se fait manuellement.
Sinon, si tu as beaucoup de signets par thèmes :
1) tu crées un dossier sur ton bureau
2) dans Safari, tu cliques sur le 1er signet, tu maintiens la touche MAJ (MAJ temporaire) enfoncée, tu cliques sur le dernier signet
3) tu fais un glisser/déposer dans le dossier créé sur ton bureau : ta liste de signets va se ranger automatiquement par ordre alphabétique
4) tu vires tous tes signets sur Safari
5) tu remets les signets qui sont dans ton dossier dans Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2009)

ou 
tu peux faire ca via firefox  ( qui peut importer ta mouture safari actuelle)

puis dans FF tu ranges via  le gestionnaire de marque page puis synchroniser avec Safari
(via Xmarks, ex foxmarks par exemple)


----------



## Gastounet (5 Août 2009)

Merci pour les trucs


----------

